# "CONTINUOUS SHORT BEEPS" what does it mean...



## sude (Jan 17, 2007)

dear users of late one of my friend's PC while booting after around 25days is giving me a problem.

whenever the power button on my cabinet is pressed, CONTINUOUS SHORT BEEPS  are heard. along with no display on monitor...this type of error didn't occur before my friend says... what to do...

he is using a branded PCS Orion. confi is p4 2.0 ghz on a GigaByte p4 Titan motherboard with 128mb DDR RAM...

is there something wrong with his PC???? if so what!!! 

Please reply soon...

-SUDE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2007)

can you tell me the BIOS manufacturer's name?Beeps have different meanings for different  manufacturers.Btw.try this
*spondoo.com/cgi-bin/nph-proxy.cgi/010100A/http/www.pctechnicians.ca/help/pcguide.html


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 17, 2007)

This sort of problem occured to me also. I opened the cabinet and pressed the memory modules. After that, my pc is running smoothly. I presume that the memory stick got loose due to some vibration or something.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 17, 2007)

Short beeps is most probably a faulty ram  , replace the ram or chk if it is placed properly, try to change the slot.


----------



## sude (Jan 17, 2007)

dear ramakrishnan and tarey_g... i have tried changing the RAM to another slot but to no help... its still beeping...

and in the motherboard manual a list is given which indicates the beep error codes...
it says "continuous small beeps" mean POWER ERROR.. now what does this mean. my friend has to change the smps or what...

-SUDE
__________
@vimal though the bios name cannot be resolved as the PC is not booting... but from the motherboard manual it says in the bios overclocking page it is
>CMOS setup-utility copyright (...) 1984-2003 Award Software
or in other word.. the bios is
>American megatrends

-Any other data will be provided...

-SUDE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2007)

I was just asking it to find what error it meant.tarey_g and rama-k you will observe that short continuous beeps mean power error in most bios and not ram ones.
Now you have yourselves found the meaning of the beep,before changing the smps,make sure the power connector is connected correctly and fitted firmly in the mother board socket, some mother boards require two connectors from the power supply, refer to mother board manual. If the problem persists try using a different power supply.


----------



## sude (Jan 17, 2007)

@vimal the link u provided is not working...

-SUDE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2007)

IN post 2?its working dude,i have checked it again!


----------



## sude (Jan 17, 2007)

no vimal it isn't its giving me "the page cannot be displayed"...

-SUDE


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2007)

its working for me.
__________
try this *www.pctechnicians.ca/help/pcguide.html


----------

